# Home made crate pack



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Since Ive been wanting a precision pack for awhile and since I havent been working because of the injury and now the bank is a little dry, I made one! Wish I would have done a step by step, but I was kind of just tinkering around and it was a spur of the moment, no blueprints, no guiddelines. Just cut. It can fit 6 tackleboxes side by side and I can also fit a TON of gear in the pouches. So glad I did this as Im very happy with the finished product. I took a milk crate and cut of the two sides and front side so that it could fit in this exact bag. Then I drilled holes in the desired spots and attatched the rod holders on with man second favorite thing next to duct tape, zip ties. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks good! 

MYT


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

YOU ARE A GENIUS rock on bro, now get to fishin:fishing:


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Good stuff man keep up the good work


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Not bad job there, so how did it far price wise?


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Well since milk crates are free-$0
Then I had the rod holders or you can use pvc-$10-$0
The shimano talica bag is online for under $40 or in my case I had it so that made it free
So if you were to buy the materials for this around $45-$50


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice! now you need some fish guts and bw juice on those nice clean yaks


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Are they sunflower seeds next to your clippers?:d


darren


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

RAYTOGS said:


> Are they sunflower seeds next to your clippers?:d
> 
> 
> darren


Its the chronic


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

ahah!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

nice.


----------

